

Obama Creates Office to Boost Entrepreneurs  - keeptrying
http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601103&sid=afUc9qZbB5m8

======
ColemanF
Maybe he should create an office to boost government non-intervention, too.

------
keeptrying
Got to love an president who really wants to solve healthcare, the economy and
global peace.

